# Husband has no remorse



## Jorsky (Oct 29, 2009)

My husband and I have been married for 14 years. We have been having some issues the past year. He became unemployed but within 2 months has now found a job he really enjoys. While he was off from work, he had a lot of free time. He is really into fitness and has been competing in the Nike Challenge, a mileage logging competition. Anyway, my good friend and neighbor, with whom we spend a lot of social time with, had decided to do it with him. She is attractive and very competitive like he is. Anyway, the competition ended in October. Two days ago, I was reading his emails on his phone and came across 6 or 7 nude and suggestive pictures of her. Apparently they had a bet for the competition, she lost and had to send these to him. 

I am devastated. He swears there is nothing physical going on. He has just been diagnosed as depressed and blames his "not knowing who he is" on his decisions. He claims he still loves me and wants us to stay together. He does not seem remorseful and isn't trying to make me feel better about what has happened claiming he is too depressed to know what to do. 

He is just starting medication and probably won't seem better for a while. What do I do with my anger and the fact that he doesn't seem to care about making me feel better about the situation. Am I crazy? Help!


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Have you talked with her and ask her what the hell she thinks she was doing sending your HUSBAND those photos? And, telling her she's no longer welcome in your home or life?

Have you also looked at the computer? Checked those emails in and out?

I don't blame you for being concerned. What does not knowing who he is got to do with what he's done? 

What do you want him to do to make you feel better? I think accountability would be a good start. You want all of his passwords. You want to know where he is and who he is with. He is an open book.


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Trust your gut. And F--- her. What the F is wrong with people. Does she not care that this will tear you up? You have every every every right to be pissed. I'm mad for you right now. Your H was on the verge of crossing a line even further than clearly he already did. A 'bet' like that is totally totally out of range - and he knows it (bull**** depression) and SHE knows it. YOU ARE NOT CRAZY - and don't let him or her think you are. Grrrrrrrr. Good luck. I'm so sorry your experiencing this. Game Changer.


----------



## Jorsky (Oct 29, 2009)

I also just found out they had been texting for atleast 3 months, every minute (practically), every single day from morning until night. Since the discovery of the pictures, he has stopped. How can I ever trust him again. He says he loves me and will do anything to work it out, but I am so sick and MAD!!! Does this feeling ever go away?


----------

